# hunting lease



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

im looking for a lease in bosque county any one have a clue all the hunting lease.coms seem to jest have day leases im looking for a lease near lake whitney so i can try to striper fish during the spring thanks bowhunt


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know of any, but that is not an area that I frequent either. I would normally post that finding a good lease is very difficult, but with the economy the way it is.....it might be easier this year than it has been in awhile. Good luck.


----------

